# The Goodwill.com Site for yarns



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

OMGosh! I was poking around on the site this a.m. and they have over 3 pages of yarn listed! Most are in 5# or more lots! You have to register to bid on the lots but they don't ask for any personal info to do that. I saw everything from fancy-schmancy yarns to huge One Pounders in big lots. I'd have bought some but not the week to be spending $$ here! Just thought I'd let you know in case you want to enlarge your stash, buy yarn for 4H knitters and the like.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll check it out.....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

what a great find! I've gone to goodwill.com for other things, but never yarn. "Why didn't I think of that?"
tanx, Patty


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> OMGosh! I was poking around on the site this a.m. and they have over 3 pages of yarn listed! Most are in 5# or more lots! You have to register to bid on the lots but they don't ask for any personal info to do that. I saw everything from fancy-schmancy yarns to huge One Pounders in big lots. I'd have bought some but not the week to be spending $$ here! Just thought I'd let you know in case you want to enlarge your stash, buy yarn for 4H knitters and the like.


Great site. Letting my sisters know about this too.


----------



## Muttiest (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently they also have two knitting machines up for auction. Searching for knitting needles will result in lots of "lots" of various needles and crochet hooks. I LOVE Shopgoodwill.com!!!!!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Luck you!
Wish we had something like this in the UK.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for info. will check it out. As if we need more yarn!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

what address did u use? I did www.goodwill.com and didn't see any place that had things for sale


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> Luck you!
> Wish we had something like this in the UK.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. It's bookmarked now.

Charlene



Muttiest said:


> Currently they also have two knitting machines up for auction. Searching for knitting needles will result in lots of "lots" of various needles and crochet hooks. I LOVE Shopgoodwill.com!!!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Once you get to goodwill.com how do you find the yarn for sale? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Do the search for (shopgoodwill.com) Search in Crafts for yarn.

Charlene



johannecw said:


> Once you get to goodwill.com how do you find the yarn for sale? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't know Goodwill HAD a website....Thanks!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the direction to the right spot.


----------



## Muttiest (Mar 27, 2012)

Go to www.shopgoodwill.com
click on search and type in 
Yarn or knitting needles or knitting machines
They also have loads of other craft items for scrapbooking, cameras, sewing, fabrics etc. I check it almost daily as things are added all the time.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i just spent an hour here. omg


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

I used shop goodwill to find it then clicked on crafts. Only problem is shipping and handling. Happy hunting! :thumbup: Kaju


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I looked at the site and it is good vaule for money.lso a very worthwhile cause.

I could not find anywhere that said where they ship to, eg. Canada.

Did anybody else find their shipping section?


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

Not to rain on anyone's parade but don't forget to check the shipping & handling before bidding.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> what address did u use? I did www.goodwill.com and didn't see any place that had things for sale


It's under Crafts & Hobbies - try this http://www.shopgoodwill.com/listings/listbycat.asp?catid=8

Lots of stuff there. I'm taking little nibbles at it. So far, I haven't found anything I like but ya never know! :lol:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, didn't realize they had a website. 

Not long ago I did up a bag or two of yarn for them, and while it was in the garage waiting to go out, I snuck in and retrieved a lot, skein by skein! It's _so hard to let go of yarn, LOL!


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a hint for that site, make sure you check how much shipping is....I looked and most of the shippping costs were over $10, plus a handling fee.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Locally, there is no yarn at our stores.
But I found several of these 'clumps' that I will bid on!
Thank you so much!~
I had no idea they had a wesite!!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.goodwill.org/
oops sorry!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

www.goodwill.org


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

That is true, but if you buy more than 1 lot from one store, they might combine shipping. Plus I add in how much it will cost to drive my 18 mpg beast to a store and it makes it worthwhile! You are also supporting a good cause. A lot of the yarn is no longer available in regular stores.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i visited this site yesterday, and was amazed at all the stuff we on KP could put to good use....


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> what a great find! I've gone to goodwill.com for other things, but never yarn. "Why didn't I think of that?"
> tanx, Patty


Patty, I love the picture of your little kitten on your avatar. I am a big cat person.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the site! Lots to oogle over!


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

i don't see the link


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Last week I received my first order from goodwill. Yes, their shipping is very high. It cost as much as the yarn. $18.00 for 6 lbs of yarn and 19.00 for shipping and handling. But it came from wacoma, washington to tenn. It did take a week. and I am very pleased with the yarn. even at this price it is less expensive than I could find it anywhere around here. When I can find a deal like that again I definitely will reorder. But this is my summers knitting!!! Watch out next fall!!!! Happy knitting


----------

